# Ditectv on demand to Westell DSL Router



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

This is my first post here but I have been asking this question on other forums with no success.
Here goes, The default address on the HR22-100 receiver I am trying to connect to my Westell 327W router is 169.254.9.253 with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0. There are no entries for the Default gateway or DNS server.
I have a tower PC wired to the router and a wireless laptop. They have addresses of 192.168.1.46 and .47. The network has been named Daniel. I can display the network on either PC and see the other. 
I cannot connect the receiver to the router in the default configuration.
I changed the receiver to 192.168.1.41, subnet mask to 255.255.255.0 with a gateway and DNS of 192.168.1.1.
In this configuration I can use the Westell management application to see both PC's. They are connected and named. The receiver address is shown but is "Not Connected". 
I can ping either PC from the other, but I do not get responses from the receiver.
I also noticed under Network Services on the reciever I get error 301. Directv says this is not used in On Demand.
Needless to say I have disconnected cables, restarted the router and rebooted the receiver many times.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. BTW, Directv's answer to solve this problem is for me to call the Geek Squad and pay them to fix the problem.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 1980ws (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm guessing you are trying connect the receiver via wireless? If so, is it possible to try hooking via cable just to see what happens?

And my McAfee virus program has a "Manage Network" feature that I sometimes have to type in the IP Address to get it to connect. ( And my Vista machines are always jumping off network)


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

No this is a hard wired CAT5 connection.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The 169. is telling you there is noe connection to the network. Are you using a wire all the way to the HR unit or are you connecting to a wall network connector that is connected to the router? If you are running a wire from the westell to the PC, try connecting that wire to one of your PC's to eliminate any possibility of a bad wire (it happens, even out of the package). Also is upnp enabled on the westel?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'd try using DHCP instead of forcing an address, DNS and gateway just to see what happens. If the receiver won't fetch via DHCP, there's a pretty good chance that it isn't connected correctly or it is just plain defective.

Does the router light any status lights when you plug in the HR22 Ethernet cable? Do the lights in the HR22 Ethernet port light?

As LarryFlowers points out there may be some router settings that are upsetting the apple cart. MAC address filtering/enabling is sometimes a problem. Some anti-malware programs try to lock routers down.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

If you go to SETUP>NETWORK>ADVANCED SETUP>CONNECT NOW, what responses do you get for "Network: and "Internet"?

If Network is "not connected" then there may be a cabling issue or a configuration in the Westell that is stopping it. Do you have the LAN cable plugged into Ethernet1 (top) connector of the HR22?

If "Network" connects OK but "Internet" does not, then it may be a DNS issue. I assume 192.168.1.1 is the address of the Westell router, if so, try entering the DNS address that the service provider issues, should be able to find it in the Westell WAN page. If not try 4.2.2.2. If this is the case, then you may want to change the IP scheme of your network to something less generic like 192.168.142.xxx.


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'll see if I can answer all the questions.
Yes it is hard wired directly from the receiver to the router on a single cat 5 cable.
The 169 address was the default in the receiver when I went to the Advanced page under Network.
The lights on the router are Green and the lights on the receiver are yellow and orange.
When I force the 192.168.1.41 address on the receiver the Network indicates "Connected" on the receiver but an Internet error #22.
Copying the addresses from my PC's, the Westell DNS is 192.168.1.1.and the gateway is also 192.168.1.1
I enabled upnp on the router.

If DNS is required, do I remove the primary address number for the receiver and just insert numbers for the subnet mask, Gateway and DNS?

I hope that covers it. I know networking problems can be very tricky.

Thanks


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Her is an update. Just opened the Advanced screen on the Westell Router. The Private LAN DHCP server was NOT enabled.
When I can get back to "tinkering with the receiver "( wife watching shows now) I'll try again to connect.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the same router as you and am also hardwired. OnDemand is working fine for me. I did map some ports from my HR2x on the IP Passthru page of the modem setup, but I don't remember if it had anything to do with OnDemand. If you don't have any luck, I'll post my settings when I get home tonight.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wings515 said:


> I'll see if I can answer all the questions.
> Yes it is hard wired directly from the receiver to the router on a single cat 5 cable.
> The 169 address was the default in the receiver when I went to the Advanced page under Network.
> The lights on the router are Green and the lights on the receiver are yellow and orange.
> ...


Leave the DVR as : 
IP address: 192.168.1.41
SNM: 255.255.255.0
Gateway : 192.168.1.1

change primary DNS to: 4.2.2.2 (this is the address of a free public DNS server on the internet)

See if that fixes the internet connection issue.


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Enabling the DHCP on the router did not change anything. Also sometimes the Westell/Verizon router app shows the receiver and other times is does not.
I'll try to change the DNS when I can tinker again.
Thanks to everyone for this ongoing help!


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Changed the DNS to 4.2.2.2 with no change. Still have receiver showing connected but error 22 for internet connectivity.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wings515 said:


> Changed the DNS to 4.2.2.2 with no change. Still have receiver showing connected but error 22 for internet connectivity.


Sounds like a firewall setting in the Westell then. 
Disable the firewall temporarily and see if it can connect.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

OK. Here's how my westell is setup (same as your's, running firmware 3.08.02):
- Home Network - DHCP - LAN DHCP Server Enable (you have to enter some IP range)
- Firewall Status: On, Security Level: Basic (never changed this from the defaults)

I see the HR2x listed on the home page of my router config screen.

I don't see any Advanced setttings or Private LAN settings on my westell like you've referenced in other posts.

My gateway defaults to 254, not 1. 254 is the address of my westell, which is what you should be using. All the automatic settings worked on my HR2x, and I didn't have to manually enter any values whatsoever. My HR2x uses 254 for both the gateway and DNS.

FYI, I also have the following port forwarding, but I don't think it has any affect on OnDemand:
- NAT/Gaming Config
Make a new custom service called DirecTV for Port Forwarding and forward global TCP ports 27161-27612 to base host ports 27161, or whatever ports you have set up in your advanced network config on the HR2x. Then enable it for the HR2x device on your westell.

Another thought. Do you have another router on your network? I ask because the gateway on you PC shouldn't be 1 either, unless you are using a different router, or have changed the address of your westell. It should be the address of the westell, which is definitely 254 by default. Other routers usually default to 1, but not the westell. Using 1 may be pointing the HR2x to another PC or router. The settings you have described don't sound like westell settings either, but Linksys settings, which leads me to believe you're only using the westell as a modem in bridge mode, and not as a router. Sounds like you have another router besides the westell. If that's the case, plug your HR2x into that other router, not the westell, and then a Gateway/DNS of 1 should work like it does on your PC.


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you both for working on this.
All firewalls are disabled on the router.

I do not have any other router on my network. The following is a list of the hardware:
Compaq Tower hard wired to Westell 327W
HP Laptop wireless to router. That's it.

BTW when I changed the DNS to 4.2.2.2, the router was rebooting on its own. I had to diconnect the LAN cable from the HR22 to get the router to remain ON.

MDAVEJ are you saying I should change the gateway address to 192.168.1.254 on the HR22? Also should it be changed on the router and if so where does it get changed?
Do I then change the tower and laptop to 254?

Thanks again


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

BTW MDAVEJ, what are the addresses shown on your HR22? Also do you get an error 301 when you start Network Services?

Thanks


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Current version of Router 4.04.03.00 if that means anything. Also states Newer Version unknown, Status Unknown and Issues state bug information not available. The URL www.westel.com/upgrades/model327W/A99-327W15-00.xml does NOT work.

I'll keep the information coming as I dig deeper


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

wings515 said:


> MDAVEJ are you saying I should change the gateway address to 192.168.1.254 on the HR22?


Yes change the gw and dns to that, assuming that's the address of the westell. I know that's the default for at&t/bellsouth DSL service. Could be different on another provider, I guess. I can't check until I get home, but I think you can open a command prompt on your pc and ping launchmodem to confirm the address. Or type http://192.168.1.254 in IE and see if it shows the westell config page. If instead, 1 actually shows the config page, then your modem is actually 1. Whatever it turns out to be, that's the address you need to use.


> Also should it be changed on the router and if so where does it get changed?


No, don't change it. The important thing is that the gw/dns on the HR2x need to match the address of the westell, whatever that may be.


> Do I then change the tower and laptop to 254?


Don't change anything on your other pc's if they working fine now. They don't affect your HR2x at all.

As for network services, on the current national firmware release for the HR2x, I get no errors.

I don't think the modem firmware is important, as mine has worked for years on different firmwares. If yours and mine are different, the config pages may look a little different, that's all. If the current firmware is working fine for your pc's, then I wouldn't bother trying to update. As long as your pc's work, the HR2x should work once it's set up correctly.

EDIT1: Looks like that's a verizon firmware. The interface looks way different than mine. Hopefully the settings are similar. If the default address is 1 and not 254, then you should use 1. That's what's working on your other pc's, right?

EDIT2: OK, it looks like the verizon default address is indeed 1, not 254 like it is on at&t. So to summarize, make sure DHCP is enabled on your westell, set the gw and dns to 1 on the HR22, and try to reconnect. Did you reboot the westell since you enabled DHCP? Even if DHCP isn't working properly, you should be able to hardcode any address in the 192.168.1.2-255 range, so long as it's not one of your other pc's addresses.


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks.
I think .1 is the Verizon gw and dns address.
Next question, how do you find the revision of the HR22 software and how do you update it. I suspect the Network Srevices not starting is the cause of all the problems. If it's like any PC you can not get onto the netwok if the services are not started. The hinder desk says they are not needed but I doubt it.
The Netork Services tab is below the Advanced settings under Netork in the Setup screen.

Do you have that function?

Thanks again


----------



## vikefan (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a simular problem with my dsl router. When I went to the screen on my HR21 to find the connection it could not find it. Then I went to my router turned it off for a few seconds then turned it back on. Went back to the HR21 screen and rescanned for the connection then it worked. I had to go through that process twice. First time I had the wire running through the house to see if it would work. The last time I did it I ran the wire through the wall amd hooked it back up again and it could not detect a connection. I assume every time you unhook your internet cable you will lose connection again and have to repeat the process all over. This may or may not help. Good luck.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

wings515 said:


> Thanks.
> I think .1 is the Verizon gw and dns address.
> Next question, how do you find the revision of the HR22 software and how do you update it. I suspect the Network Srevices not starting is the cause of all the problems. If it's like any PC you can not get onto the netwok if the services are not started. The hinder desk says they are not needed but I doubt it.
> The Netork Services tab is below the Advanced settings under Netork in the Setup screen.
> ...


In this case, they are correct. The network services, as near as anyone has been able to determine, are not used for anything related to the current networking functions (OnDemand, MediaShare, DirecTV2PC). My HR22 is completely functional on the network and fails the startup on these as well (Error 202).

If you do a 'Restore Defaults' from the Network>Advanced Setup screen, what values are plugged into the HR22?

It should look like:
IP Address:192.168.1.xxx [xxx assigned by DHCP svr] 
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.1.1
DNS: 192.168.1.1

If not, there imay be a problem with the way the DHCP is setup. As a test, using the laptop, open a command window (StartMenu>Run>type CMD <enter>).
At the command line, type ipconfig /all<enter>

Assuming the wireless card in the laptop is configured using DHCP, you should see data about the laptop network config like this:

_Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MyLaptopPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : Home.Com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home.Com

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . : NETGEAR 108 WG511T
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-B5-1F-1F-A7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
* IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1*
Lease Obtained. . . . : January 24, 2009 11:16:25 AM
Lease Expires . . .. . : January 24, 2009 12:16:25 PM_

The _*specified*_ values are what you should compare to the HR22, they should be identical, except for the IP Address. Each device on the network should have a unique last 3 digits in the IP address, all other items should be the same.

If it is setup correctly and still doesn't function, I would start trying to eliminate some HW items like cabling and port on the router. The situation you described with the router continually rebooting is a possible indication of a bad cable or connection.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

wings515 said:


> Thanks.
> I think .1 is the Verizon gw and dns address.
> Next question, how do you find the revision of the HR22 software and how do you update it.


Pick Info&Test and you'll see Past Upgrade. Mine is 0x2AF, but recent older rev's have been working fine for me as well. HERE's how to force an update.

My Network Services says success when I test it. I'm not sure that's required for OnDemand either, but I'm not certain. Unfortunately, that was the most complex part to get set up and working. It depends on port forwarding and/or upnp in your router. In my DVR, I have network services set to manual using ports 27161 and 27162. Then do what I said regarding port forwarding in my other post. Also enable upnp in your router if possible. I couldn't find that setting again on mine, so I'm not sure where it's buried. You don't have to use the same ports I did, so long as they match in the DVR and in the router.

You first need to get your DVR working with your router's DHCP. Once it automatically gets an address/gw/dns, then you can worry about network services. The term is a little misleading in this case. It's not what enables networking to work on the DVR. It's just a couple of services to send messages to/from the DVR. Like I said, I'm not sure they're even used for OnDemand. But that's a question for someone smarter than me to answer.

To rule out hardware issues, I'd test my cable by plugging in a laptop at the DVR end, disable wireless on the laptop, and see if it can obtain an address and go online. If you terminated the cable yourself, it may just be a poor connection. I've had problems like that before.

And like vikefan said, it may take a couple of reboots of both the router and DVR to get them talking.

EDIT: Looks like BattleScott just beat me to it. Forget the bits about port forwarding and do what he said ;-)


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

SUCCESS!!! Thanks to all for your help.

Here is what I did. I took my laptop to the HR22 and connected it to the LAN cable that went to the HR22. When I tried to connect to the Internet it would not connect. BTW this is the pc usually on wireless. I had previously cabled it to the router with a small jumper so I verified it would work if I shut off the wireless function and connected it to the cat5 recepticle.
I then checked the cat5 connector and low and behold I had swapped two wires when making the connector.The Blue wire was swapped with the white green wire. Funny how it would find the IP address but not connect.
The Westell app now shows the Direct2PC media.

Thanks again and if anyone wants to kick me in the a** I'll accept it gladly.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Acutally, I learned a useful tidbit while working on this one. I learned that the DVR will show "connected" as long as a physical connection is there, regardless of whether or not it is functional on the network. I had asumed that it was indicating a successful connection with the defined gateway address.


----------



## wings515 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just looked into what happened when I swapped pins 3 and 4 of the LAN connector.
Since the power for the interface is supplied to each LAn receiver via common mode, the two pins in question were supposed to be one half of the receiver pair and one half of the seconday power over the spare pair. This produced a one way connection in that the transmitter half of the LAN was working but the receive half was not.
Being a retired EE, I had to figure out what was going on.

My home configuration is 2 HR22-100 plus one standard receiver. I was previously a Dish customer but when I wanted HD, they needed to install anther dish to get the 62.5 bird. I had a Dish receiver that allowed a second RF output on channel 60 that I piped to my upstairs bedroom. I installed 2 new RJ6 cables to the Living room, 2 new cables to the bedroom and another cable to a second bedroom.
I now utilize the old channel 60 cable to go from a dual deck VCR/DVD on channel 4 in my bedroom to my Samsung 32" in the living room. I use the RF remote to control this HR22. The output of the bedroom HR22 is fed into the Dual deck as video and use the dual deck as a modulator. This is also fed to a Sanyo 26" via HDMI.
The Living room Samsung then has one HDMI from the HR22, component video from the DVD portion of a Zenith dual deck, AV2 input from the VCR portion of the dual deck and the RF on channel 4 from the upstairs bedroom.
My wife thinks I am going to strangle her with all the wires interconnecting all the devices. 
Talk about bing a geek. I am about to install a wall mount for the Samsung inside a cabinet I made and will raise it up so I can install a Blue-ray when the funds are available. I guess I'll take the component output of the dual deck and move it over to the Blue-ray.
Thanks again for all your help. 
BTW all is working fine and my HR22 is at 0x24af.


----------

